# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry > Advanced BP Husbandry >  Hiccups?

## Dreamer02

I fed my girl a few days ago, took her out tonight and she almost felt like she had "hiccups" which I know, she doesn't,  but I don't know how else to describe it.  She was laying under her hide when I pulled her out.  Her home is at the temp it's normally at.  She has yawned 3 times since I've had her out.  I haven't seen any signs of respiratory infection.  Should I be worried?

----------


## Bogertophis

I can't recall which one it was, but I can remember seeing one of my snakes appearing to have hiccups for a little while, & nothing came of it, so I'd 
say just wait & see for a while.  I don't think snake's have a diaphragm (of which hiccups are an involuntary spasm) and they cannot cough either, 
but I suppose something else could mimic that?  (they can, for example, pass gas)  I don't think it's a sign of an RI.  It's unusual for a snake to yawn 
while out of their cage too...maybe she needs "burped"?   :ROFL:  (good question!  I hope someone else will chime in too?)  How long have you observed 
these "hiccups", by the way???

----------

Dreamer02 (06-06-2018)

----------


## Dreamer02

> I can't recall which one it was, but I can remember seeing one of my snakes appearing to have hiccups for a little while, & nothing came of it, so I'd 
> say just wait & see for a while.  I don't think snake's have a diaphragm (of which hiccups are an involuntary spasm) and they cannot cough either, 
> but I suppose something else could mimic that?  (they can, for example, pass gas)  I don't think it's a sign of an RI.  It's unusual for a snake to yawn 
> while out of their cage too...maybe she needs "burped"?   (good question!  I hope someone else will chime in too?)  How long have you observed 
> these "hiccups", by the way???


Just noticed them tonight, and it lasted a few minutes, otherwise she just seemed "comfortable" with me holding her!  Didn't ever get energetic, like usual, but maybe she's still full from eating?

----------


## Bogertophis

Holding her might have caused some pressure if she ate recently...& snakes that are about to regurgitate their meal may open their mouth, maybe
that's what you took as a yawn?

Some snakes will sorta twitch when you touch them sometimes...so when you pulled her out from under her hide, maybe that's what she was doing?

Anyway, I don't think you need to worry about it.  (next time get video, lol)

----------


## Dreamer02

I have 2 BP's and they often look like they are "yawning" but have never regurgitated their food.  Neither have signs of RI, is that not normal?

----------


## Slicercrush

Personally, I've had my own BP yawn a couple of times while in my hand, and I dont see much of a reason for it to be a concern. If anything, it usually scares me because I always think he's about to strike, but he hasn't nipped me yet. As for the hiccuping, I dont think it should be a problem, but just monitor him in case.

----------


## Dreamer02

> Personally, I've had my own BP yawn a couple of times while in my hand, and I dont see much of a reason for it to be a concern. If anything, it usually scares me because I always think he's about to strike, but he hasn't nipped me yet. As for the hiccuping, I dont think it should be a problem, but just monitor him in case.


It scared me the 1st time, now I'm used to it!  I think it's cute!  Lol. Sure did scare my mom once though!
Thank you everyone,  I'll just monitor her, see if there are any changes!

----------


## rottn

> I have 2 BP's and they often look like they are "yawning" but have never regurgitated their food.  Neither have signs of RI, is that not normal?


I was wondering the same thing.  I have a ~2 1/2 yr old female that I only just adopted last month, so she's very new to me.  Also my first snake ever.  I've seen her "appear" to yawn 2 or 3 times since I got her.  I thought it was adorable, and it never occurred to me that it might not be a normal behaviour.  She seems perfectly fine otherwise, so if it's not a yawn I'm seeing, if it's just her opening her mouth wide for a second or 2, and otherwise no issues, I'm not going to worry about it.  Unless somebody here tells me there is something very wrong with that.   :Confused:

----------


## Bogertophis

Maybe you misunderstood what I said:  yawning is perfectly normal in snakes...but they tend to do it while in their cages, as that's where they feel safe.  
Snakes rely on instincts to stay alive, and a wild snake that's sitting around yawning is distracted & at a survival disadvantage.  I've held an awful lot of 
snakes for an awful lot of years, & I don't ever recall one yawning while I held them...only while they're relaxed, like in their cages.

Not seeing what you saw though, so I cannot be positive.  Snakes yawn much the same way we do...in fact, it's hilarious watching a rattlesnake yawn, 
because in the process, they often stretch the fang on one side, then the fang on the other side.  I think you'll "know" a yawn when you see one, whereas 
a snake that's about to barf up a meal may just open their mouth, or just hold it part way open for a few seconds before they proceed or stall out.

----------


## Dreamer02

Oh, gotcha, I have had snakes before as well and have never seen them yawn, until these 2 cane along!  It would be cool to see a rattler yawn, but you are braver than I and never want to be that close!  Thank you for all your information,  makes me feel better.

----------

